# How do I transplant the guts of my old computer into a new case?



## chaos4001 (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm getting a new case, and if you havent guessed, I want to know how to put the old stuff in. I know what most of the parts if not all are, and I know to discharge static before I work... but Im not sure about handling, and transplanting stuff. Any tips or guides?


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm doing the exact same thing soon.
I don't think static should be a problem if you de-static yourself first.


----------



## chaos4001 (Aug 3, 2005)

So, is it difficult to move the contents into a new case?
I'm pretty good with it, but I dont know that much about the whole case thingy...


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

I would unplug and remove the psu, then the drives, unplug the start/reset wires and the HD led wire, remove pc cards then the MB leaving the ram and processor in tact, install the devices in reverse, the MB first and so on.


----------



## frankj00 (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm salvaging my dvd rom and cd burner to my new case... How can I install it without having the cd-rom for each one? Also can anyone recommend a decent motherboard for gaming, I'm thinking of going with Fatal1ty's Intel 925XE motherboard, with a Radeon x700 pro, 500 max PS, so far.

thanks for the info...
FRANK


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

frankj00 said:


> I'm salvaging my dvd rom and cd burner to my new case... How can I install it without having the cd-rom for each one? Also can anyone recommend a decent motherboard for gaming, I'm thinking of going with Fatal1ty's Intel 925XE motherboard, with a Radeon x700 pro, 500 max PS, so far.
> 
> thanks for the info...
> FRANK


start your own thread! don't hijack another member's thread.


----------



## frankj00 (Feb 19, 2004)

Yo Tape...
my post was along the same lines as chaos. Why start another thread that will ultimately send me back here. I know the rules bro...I joined up way back in feb of 04!

FRANK


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

no, they will not send you back, read the forum rules.


----------



## Anon23 (Mar 18, 2005)

Googled this for you. Looks like it could provide some help!

http://www.fonerbooks.com/replace.htm


----------



## chaos4001 (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh, thanks, this is exactly what I needed


----------

